# Length of baby???



## brownhairedmom

My ultrasound picture says baby is 16.7cm long. Does anyone know what the averages are for 16 weeks? I thought that seems really, really big for 16 weeks when I actually visualized it on a ruler. I thought it would be so much smaller than that.


I assume thats crown to rump, that is what she was talking about in the ultrasound?


----------



## PeanutBean

rae05 said:


> My ultrasound picture says baby is 16.7cm long. Does anyone know what the averages are for 16 weeks? I thought that seems really, really big for 16 weeks when I actually visualized it on a ruler. I thought it would be so much smaller than that.
> 
> 
> I assume thats crown to rump, that is what she was talking about in the ultrasound?

This site https://www.baby2see.com/development/week16.html says 11-12cm.


----------



## bigbelly2

sorry im not too sure what the average size is but if you go onto pampers website or bounty or huggies etc they have weekly updates and length is on there,,,

tell you what ill have mooch for you now

h x

this is what the pampers website says...

Your little one is still very small - about 11- 12 cm (about 4.5 - 5 inches long and about 80 grams (about 2.8 ounces) - and the cushion of amniotic fluid can make it difficult to feel movement at this time.


----------



## brownhairedmom

In What To Expect When You're Expecting :


16 Weeks: With a whopping weight of anywhere from 3-5 ounces and a length (crown-to-rump) of 4 to 5 inches, your baby is growing up fast.

20 Weeks: You've got a baby the size of a small cantaloupe in your melon-size belly this week, about 10 ounces and 6 1/2 inches long


16.7cm = 6.5 inches.


I am going to hurt someone if they told me the wrong dates again.


----------



## PeanutBean

rae05 said:


> In What To Expect When You're Expecting :
> 
> 
> 16 Weeks: With a whopping weight of anywhere from 3-5 ounces and a length (crown-to-rump) of 4 to 5 inches, your baby is growing up fast.
> 
> 20 Weeks: You've got a baby the size of a small cantaloupe in your melon-size belly this week, about 10 ounces and 6 1/2 inches long
> 
> 
> 16.7cm = 6.5 inches.
> 
> 
> I am going to hurt someone if they told me the wrong dates again.

It does seem quite a big difference but then baby growth can be variable - I just don't know variable! But surely having measured it that would be what they used to date you right?


----------



## Moraine

rae05 said:


> My ultrasound picture says baby is 16.7cm long. Does anyone know what the averages are for 16 weeks? I thought that seems really, really big for 16 weeks when I actually visualized it on a ruler. I thought it would be so much smaller than that.
> 
> 
> I assume thats crown to rump, that is what she was talking about in the ultrasound?


That is probably total length, not crown to rump length. My baby is ten inches at 21 weeks total length, so 6.5 inches total length at 16 weeks sounds about right.:)


----------



## brownhairedmom

Hmmm I'm not sure. I asked two girls around here that are pregnant now and getting theirs at the same hospital I had mine...one said hers was 11.7cm and one was 12cm...so either way, its still a lot bigger, total length or not


----------



## leedsforever

Im looking at my notes to find out what mine was at 18+5....

Which one is it??

BPD, HC, AC, FL, or HL??

They are all in mm!!


----------



## leedsforever

PS::: On my 13 week scan CRL??? is that crown to rump??

It says 66mm!!


----------



## brownhairedmom

Hold on....*flicks out my handy metric convertor* That would beee....2.6 inches. So, that was 3 weeks before what I'm supposed to be? Mine just says straight up 16.7cm Length...but she only ever mentioned crown-rump in the ultrasound, never total length. I didn't think they even started doing total length until much later than 16 weeks.


----------



## leedsforever

dont sound right does it hun.... I mean 3 weeks after my measurement of 2.6inch crown to rump is a MASSIVE amount!!!

I dont think my 20 week scan has it!!
Also i read that after 13 weeks babies all grow at different rates and its very heard to get a EDD!!!


----------



## brownhairedmom

This is what it says on babycenter.ca

16 weeks: Your baby is now about the size of an avocado (about 5 inches / 11.6 centimetres long from crown to rump and weighing approximately 4 ounces / 100 grams). In the next three weeks he'll go through a tremendous growth spurt, doubling his weight and adding inches to his length.


----------



## leedsforever

so 16.7cm..... how many inches is that?? :dohh: its too late to work out lol!!


----------



## brownhairedmom

6.5


----------



## leedsforever

so you may just have a longer baby then!! And may be 16 weeks afterall???
Or are you still unsure?? I bet your so confused hun!!!

I remember before my 12 week scan (cos I started showing early) I really thought I would be further along!!! I remember my anxiety waiting to just find out!!! If I was given conflicting information I would have been so mad!!

In my notes they dont have a graph to put in the Crown to rump in after 14 weeks!!

But Babys femur was 29 mm at 18.5 (whats that?? sorry for being thick)
abdonminal circumference 136mm
head circumference 158mm

and my scan pic says at 18+5 baby weighed 9oz!!


----------



## Kimberly_94

Two weeks ago I was 29 weeks and that's exactly how big my baby girl was. So yes that does seem a bit big to me. They also said she was a bit big for her age too she weighed 2 pounds 11 ounces.


----------



## callypygous

Could you be reading the wrong measurement? I freaked out thinking that my baby was way ahead measurement wise until I did a google and discovered the measurement I was looking at was the depth of the u/s thingamyjig and the length of my baby wasn't on the u/s.


----------



## wifey29

I think after about 14 weeks they measure crown to foot rather than crown to rump, so the measurements appear to jump dramatically.


----------

